# Anyone any experiences with iPhone memory sticks?



## Brian G Turner (Dec 24, 2018)

My iPhone 5 has 64GB of memory, but I now have nearer 100GB of music, and since I cancelled my iTunes Match subscription I can no longer play all my music on my phone.

I've been looking at options for expanding the memory, such as with these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07M5KF1ML/?tag=brite-21
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CIEBXZG/?tag=brite-21

which are basically glorified USB sticks.

My concern is whether I can actually upload or transfer my music to this expanded memory, or whether the Music app on the iPhone will only play from its internal memory.

Alternatively, I could get something like this USB/Lightning Connector memory stick:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0744DTMHH/?tag=brite-21

However, even if I upload all my music to that, and then connect it to my iPhone, will the Music app actually recognize and play music from the stick?

Anyone any experience with this sort of this for iPhone?


----------



## Scookey (Dec 24, 2018)

Being an iphone avoider exactly because of issues such as this, I confess to having no idea if your 5 will play music from the memory stick. It all depends on how Apple have locked/unlocked these music files. Technically, the data will be there so technically it can but will it?
From what I know of the 5, there is no option to plug in a TF/microSD expansion card. If you back up the entire music files to an external device (memory stick or external drive) will it allow you to reload and then play a chosen selection? At least then you could rotate your playlist from your music library.
Although, if iTunes is anything like Sky, once you have cancelled your subscription it will actively block your ability to play downloaded media. Or, at the very least, require it to be only on the device it was downloaded to, which brings us back to the memory issue. 
If you have some track you are less fond of, maybe use that as a test track to see what happens when you move it to a memory stick and then back to your device?
Just some thoughts...


----------

